# Questione di Fede



## scrittore (27 Giugno 2012)

Senza pensarci troppo, ho mandato un sms a Giulia e mi sono diretto verso la sua villa. La colf mi apre la porta e mi fa cenno di entrare. 
<La signora arriverà a momenti> 
Poi, come di consueto mi prende il cappotto e mi fa accomodare nel salotto.
Mi verso il solito Glen Grant e mentre aspetto con la testa sprofondata nei pensieri mi tornano nuovamente in mente le parole di mia madre:
_"Fai in modo di non trovarti mai a dipendere da squali, sciacalli o avvoltoi..."
_Ho sempre gestito la mia vita da solo. Da solo ho fondato una società.
Ho rischiato tutto in una partita a poker pur di ottenere i soldi per farla crescere. 
Il contratto con Lorenzo, anche quello è un rischio che ho accettato di correre.
Ho cercato, per quanto possibile, di tenere sempre separati i sentimenti dal lavoro, spesso sacrificandoli. 
Ma ora, ho dei problemi che non riesco ad affrontare da solo.
Mi chiedo di cosa ho più paura.
Di perdere la gestione della mia società o di affidarmi ad Anna e al suo amore incondizionato per me per cercare di recuperarla prima che sia troppo tardi? 
Tempo fa scrissi che l'uomo è la sua ossessione. 
Dissi che la mia era il sesso, che non ne potevo fare a meno.
Non penso che sia del tutto esatto. 
Il sesso è solo uno strumento, lo utilizzo per tenere le distanze. Per gestire i rapporti e portarli in qualche modo a mio vantaggio.
Ma questa volta non posso utilizzare questo strumento con Lorenzo. Almeno non direttamente. 
Devo _*Affidarmi*_. 
Fidarmi di qualcuno. Dipendere da qualcuno. 
Fidarsi di Anna. Affascinante avvocato innamorata di me. 
Quello che mia madre diceva di non fare. 
Fidarsi. Forse è questa la mia vera ossessione. 
La parola Fede ha una etimologia ben diversa da quella che normalmente utilizziamo per esprimerne il significato.
Le persone Associano la Fede alla religione. A un credo o un culto che ci promette - ma non garantisce - una felicità futura in cambio di sacrifici immediati.

Ma se si analizzasse un pochino meglio il suo significato si scoprirebbero molte più cose. 
la radice _fid_, ad esempio, significa "persuadere". 
I latini usavano dire _fides _per indicare un legame. 
Legame che poteva essere fisico o spirituale. 
_Fides Cordae_ Accordare una corda ad esempio, ma anche  
Fides _Solvere _
Sciogliere un legame, mantenere una promessa. 
Ecco dunque che Fede, in passato era quella virtù di mantenere la parola data, di osservare i fatti e di adempiere ai propri obblighi. 
In altre parole. 
Essere Leali. 
Rivedere le proprie convinzioni è una forma di crescita.
Eppure, ogni volta che ascolto anna che mi ripete _
<Sono disposta a fare qualunque cosa per te>_ penso alla fede e ai danni che può provocare.
E quando Giulia entra nella stanza  e mi viene incontro con il suo sguardo inquisitorio la domanda che mi brucia dentro è una sola. 

Anna, sarà leale?


----------



## Flavia (27 Giugno 2012)

se sei innamorato ti fidi, e non stai a farti troppe domande....


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

Scrittore, fai in modo che una tua decisione, la piu importante, non si affidi che alla fiducia che riponi  in te stesso. 

Cosi come il protagonista di questo racconto.


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

l immagine alla mia destra è inquietante.


----------

